# Mr. Tsukasa



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

our silly boy Tsukasa


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So handsome! I'm glad things seem to be going well with his new wings.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

eh, hes a tad clumsy. ok scratch that... VERY clumsy. its like he trips over his wings lol

he crashes still bad. he crashed onto a pan on the kitchen counter that my husband forgot to wash... he got vegetable oil on his wings and belly.... i cant use dawn soap on him, i worry the smell is too strong for his already weak respiratory system. so his left wing still has darker grease marks.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats such a gorgeous picture!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks, i love his batbirds!


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

His bat wing picture is absolutely gorgeous! I love pictures of birds w/ their wings spread.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

GORGEOUS. I love those white dots on the wings. That spread is incredible....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

papresq said:


> GORGEOUS. I love those white dots on the wings. That spread is incredible....


well the spots arent his, he will lose those next time he molts those feathers out, theyre imped feathers (like feather extensions) so that he could fly and stop breaking new blood feathers. the spotted feathers are actually dally's


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Really? Wow - that is so cool. Is there a thread that I can read about how you did that?


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness the wings look great!!! Can't even tell they are not all his , that's incredible!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! He looks a lot happier now,could it be because hes got his wings back I am glad hes doing OK and not biting as he used to.Hope he carries on like this X x


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he is still biting and mr angry lol he just has his days and he has dived at us a few times already... but nothing we can do about it but duck and hope he doesnt double back! lol

papresq, i sent you a pm


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

I keep thinking about that video when he kicked dally :lol:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ahhh that was one of my best.... i want to put together a video of all my best moments with my flock... maybe i will make that tonight's project lol


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Bird home videos are the funniest, mother was hiding under the kitchen chair yesterday because Paco is so friendly and loves flying to everyones shoulder but she not use to birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol did you catch it on video


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He is splendid!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> eh, hes a tad clumsy. ok scratch that... VERY clumsy. its like he trips over his wings lol
> 
> he crashes still bad. he crashed onto a pan on the kitchen counter that my husband forgot to wash... he got vegetable oil on his wings and belly.... i cant use dawn soap on him, i worry the smell is too strong for his already weak respiratory system. so his left wing still has darker grease marks.


Aw, poor guy. Sunny recently landed in a sink full of soapy water in my kitchen. He was NOT a happy camper while I washed it all out.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ah! what do we do with out clumsy fliers D: i am glad to see tsuka flighted and all, but ive seen little improvement with his actual flight, i am beginning to wonder if he will always be my noisy flying brick? lol

echolalia, she sure thinks he is! his attitude says it all


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha, Sunny is definitely my flying brick now! He used to be a really good flier, but now he's kind of old and out of shape, plus he has follicle damage so that he's permanently missing the first 2 primaries on one wing and 3 on the other.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

perhaps he and tsuka can be flight buddies. they can fly together so they dont get embarrassed. dally is our best flier in the house, she does hairpin turns on a dime and can hover and dive... shes very graceful and not even noisy. tsuka sounds like 50 birds flapping. 


you can see them both flying here, tsuka is really rocky and awkward

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avkBBMxjCaU


i mean, its understandable. he went 9 months with no flights on one wing from deformed feathers and nightfrights. finally grew them in and he became a flying monster and attacked me and dally. so we had clipped him. more nightfrights and clipping up until the imping because we were tired of the broken blood feathers from the clipping leaving no new feathers protected. he's lucky to fly at all really. i never expected him to when he had so many problems when younger. even one of his tail feathers has follicle damage from him landing on his tail so much when clipped. one tail feather has grown in 3 times polyfolliculitis... we dont win so well with him. one way or another he finds new problems. clipped--he gets obese and follicle damage. flighted--gets an attitude and crashes all the time....


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> lol did you catch it on video


I was only able to get a few pictures before she ran lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol poor mom


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh Tsuka is beautiful (I won't want to live with him but he is nice to look at ). Dally and my Sunny ought to fly together as Sunny is also a great flier and has great control. I used to worry about her crashing into walls but I learned long ago that her control is just perfect. She would brush past walls and windows but never crash into anything and do figure 8s and loops because she's got her flight routes all down pat. Sunny and Dally should have a flying contest!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oooh annie they should! haha maybe one day! dally is an excellent flier. she even tops the lovebirds, who sound like flying motorcycles!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> oooh annie they should! haha maybe one day! dally is an excellent flier. she even tops the lovebirds, who sound like flying motorcycles!


Oh yeah I can totally see Sunny and Dally trying to one-up each other the way some women are secretly competing to see who has the most expensive diamond ring.  Sunny will show off with a somersault in the air, then Dally will do a double somersault, then Sunny will do a triple somersault, then Dally will do a triple somersault plus a twist-dive the way those Olympic divers do, and so on and so forth. Then they will see who can remain airborn the longest, until both tiels end up on the table, lying on their backs with their wings stretched out and panting like dogs. :lol:


----------



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

I love his colouring! He is extraordinary!

Our Mrs. Meat often ducks down and spreads her wings just as your bird is doing. I must look under cockatiel behaviour to try to learn why she does this.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Squawkz, it is called "Bat Bird" they often do it to show they are happy, or they are claiming something is theirs, as if spreading their wings to look bigger says "this is mine". 


Annie, if Sunny can do summersaults, then she already beats Dally


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

cutie tsuka <3


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

so very very handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tsuka is gorgeous


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Tielzilla said:


> so very very handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!


i love your signature. LOL


----------

